# A new Bank



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Way back last century Model Railroader published an article on building a bank.









In that same century, I built a model based on that article, making some changes to make it easier to build.









Thanks to Richard Smith, I got a copy of that article and set about using it as a basis for a 1:20 model.
The prototype is in Hempstead, New York.









I decided that I liked the changes I had made last century when I made my original model.   I wanted something that looked like a bank, but the prototype was a little too fancy.   So, I ditched the fancy railing on the top, and the massive rectangular columns on either end.

I started thinking of how I might want to build this.   I really enjoyed building my textile mill with acrylic, so an acrylic based was a given.   I first thought about using acrylic columns, but Jean suggested I head over to Michaels and check the cake decoration section.   There I found some neat columns that were 7" high and would be just perfect.   Not only that, they were cheap - 4 for under $5!

I drew up a plan in TurboCAD and used the pictures of the columns to see how they might work.









Pleased with that look, I put in a call to Russ Miller at TAP Plastics.   We spent a short time talking about what I needed and spent more time discussing all sorts of issues with railroads outside.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm....Practicing architorture without a license? be carefull the AIA will be after you
 
The resident architects will be checking up on you, we might just make an artichoke of you yet./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


I'll check out the Micheals lead, I got a couple ideas myself that those columns would be good for./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

So, Tuesday the UPS guy leaves a heavy package on my porch.  Aha!  It's here!!!










I got some PVC that's almost 1/2" thick for the front, the base, and some of the pieces above and below the columns.   All cut to size.   Neat, it's almost like a kit.   Russ always adds some extra pieces, and this was no exception.   Handy stuff, too.  One of the extras was pieces of PVC cut to size from my column bases.   I had only ordered 2 pieces and was planning to use some scrap to make the base - he cut 4 extra pieces.   Three of these are used for the base.










I start by gluing two of these together.   Lots of clamps are needed.   Each section is made up of 3 pieces of the PVC.  Two bases, plus the top piece are glued together and let dry overnight, again, using lots of clamps.  All of my large ones, in fact.
Another extra was some clear acrylic strips.   I cut these to length and glue them to the bottom of the base.  Shown upside down here.










A slightly larger piece (another extra!) is glued to the assembly, and my column base is about complete.










Although there's lots more to be done, I can't resist setting this up to see what it looks like.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, that's wonderful!  You're an inspiration!  Simplifying it was a great idea


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks really great, hope you will post more as you go along with this project.

What are you using for glue on the pvc?

You got all those pieces precut from TAP? 

What did the material run costwise ?

Thanks for a really good post


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

Once again that bank's coming along just great. Beautiful! 

Russ is very helpful with the materials too isn't he?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

You are one sharp cookie.  Who would of thunk of using cake decorating accessories?  Sometimes wives come up with the darndest things.  Some can even be applied to railroading.  I may have to spread out my search area next visit to Micheals.  Great looking building.

Doc


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, the bank is looking Great and those columns look perfect! At TAP Plastics we recycle a lot of cut-offs from all of the sheets we cut. I have 4'x 4'x 4' gaylords filled with scrap plastic sitting in the warehouse waiting to be picked up by the recyclers. I call this stuff "Extras" and if there is room in the box, I'll fit the extras inside. I just hate sending out boxes of material with empty space inside! 

By the way, my work email has changed to: *[email protected] * . Email me what you would like to do and I'll shoot you back a quote. 

Looks like I'll be down in Phoeniz for the NGRC at the end of April. 

Russ Miller


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Bank Bruce! There is one just like it on Santa Clara St. 1 building away from W. Market St. in San Jose, CA. Its around the corner from where I used to work. Unfortunatel, they turned it into some swanky night club called the vault and removed and altered some of the facade. Can't wait to see your finished product. Nice paint job on Dillingham too


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,
What a great project, and an outstanding job your doing on it.
I admire your grit to tackle a project like that.
Thanks for sharing.
Rick


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.   Some progress is being made.

I've cut the openings for the windows and filed them down.   I used a Dremel to cut the rectangular depressions above the windows and used some Sculp-Magic to do the "carvings".









I wanted a different look for the windows, so instead of using styrene, I went the more difficult route and built them up from brass strip and rod.











I bought some Krylon Ivory color that I'll use for the front of the bank.   The windows will be painted white.   I still need to add some details before I paint the front.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

9 minutes for that to post? What's going on?


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 
Love the windows, what a great idea. The rest of the structure is coming along nicely, keep up the good work. 

George


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 03/26/2008 8:52 AM
9 minutes for that to post? What's going on?


I have encountered the same slow response when I included pictures in a reply. I never had a problem before and still don’t on other forums. Something is definitely amiss.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, the time to make a post is really a drag.   Makes me want to leave out pictures...but then what's the point?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif











The gray you see there is just some primer - I wanted to see if some of my joints were visible. 

I've glued the columns to the bases and the top.   The front piece isn't attached yet - I want to paint the column section first, while I can still reach the back side of the columns.

Painted the windows but they're only stuck in temporarily, and I started to add some of the trim around the base and top.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks fantastic. Makes me want to go wthdraw soem money for ECLSTS


I'd have maybe thought about leavng some of that brass unfinished--maybe the window frames? A bank like that wuld be strivng for elegant and fancy, and might leave the frames an unpainted bronze, But then you'd have to find and hire a tiny guy to polish the bronze, and build him a house....


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,
Not to hijack the thread, nor to diminish the neatness of your bank building, but here's what I did with those Wilton cake decorating columns.  No prototype, just wanted something that looked small town 1910-ish. Building is Perfect Panels, windows and doors by Grandt Line. Small ornamental mouldings from JoAnn Fabrics.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Leaving the brass unpainted would have exposed the solder joints and left the brass to tarnish. Krylon gold spray paint however does make a realistic looking brass color. I used it on the bell on my NW-2.


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

You have done a fine job Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'd have to really clean up my soldering for those windows to look good. 

Rick, I'll have to check the fabric store next time for some goodies. 

Well, after a trip to Kirkland to visit TOC, and a drive down the coast to visit Richard (my TOC-POC tour), I'm finally getting back to work. 

Here's what the front looks like all painted up. 









The hard part is basically done, and now it's just some straight forward assembly. 

The walls go together quite easily. The acrylic cement sets up fast and strong. I left one side of the paper on - for no real good reason. 









I put a strip of styrene at the bottom edge to act as sort of a foundation. Then I cut an opening for the door. It doesn't really need one, of course, but if the back is ever visible it will add a little interest. I glued the sheet in place; the joints will be on either side. Eventually, I'll have enough buildings so they won't even be visible.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

WoW! That looks great Bruce! 

BTW, I have learned to never remove the paper from either side of the Acrylic until I appsolutely have to. 

Craig


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Job Bruce, are you going to do interior details as well?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

What a lovely bank Bruce. It will look great on your layout. It was great to see you and Jean at the ECLSTS. 

Doc


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce that looks great! Now all you need is a robber figure with tiny greenbacks spilling out of his sack 'o loot. 

Really nicely conceived and executed


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Some neat ideas, there. 

But, no, I won't be doing an interior. Believe me, I'm tempted. Having just visited Richard Smith's Port Orford Coast, I'm REALLY tempted. But, down at ground level, and with no lighting, it's really not worth it. I am thinking of painting the interior a dark color...but that almost sounds like work. 

Meanwhile, work progresses. 
I glued the sides on, and they seem to look pretty good. 









I scribed the base to make it look more like a sidewalk, then painted it gray. The scribing is impossible to see in this picture. I'll probably have to wait until it's outside. I also painted the red brick. 

Nothing is glued, but I arranged things to see how it would look. 









I noticed I missed a few questions, from earlier. 
I'm using Weld-On #16 for gluing to the PVC. I'm using liquid acrylic cement for acrylic-acrylic or acrylic-styrene. The PVC makes a very neat base. I think I'm going to use that in the future for other bases. I'll have to talk to Russ and see what he can ship.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Bruce, 

I know “work of art” gets used a lot around here but this - is - a wonderful building!! 
Best, Ted


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great Bruce. 

What are you using for the "brick" wrap? I have to do the exact same thing for my upcoming structure project, and I'm trying to figure out a parts list and what materials to use.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again for all the nice comments. I need to take some more pictures of my progress. 

Matt, I'm using Precision Products Brick sheets. They come in sheets about 15" square. I've been buying them from Ridge Road Station - they seem to have good prices and deliver quickly.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

The doors are made from strip and sheet styrene, cut to size. I've completed the back door and just working on the twin front doors. 












Next up is to build a vent. I originally was thinking about using a tube, but in looking around the workroom I find that I don't have anything the right diameter, so I might just build a chimney, and add a cap to keep the critters out.


----------



## van buren sl (Jan 4, 2008)

Bruce 
That is a fantastic piece of modeling! It is also timeless. If you decided to go modern tomorrow you could hang a Wachovia sign over the place where a small town bank would place the Farmers and Mechanics sign and you would be right in the Twenty First Century. 
Bob


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce: Very nice work. Especially like the windows. It is really worth the extra effort to add such a unique touch. 

Looking forward to the next, Bob


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Bruce. Nice idea to do the windows in brass.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

It's finished! I haven't landscaped it all, but it's now outside.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice work Bruce! 

Cool bank and cool car! 

Thanks for sharing, 

Jim


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

uff! that is something! 
but if i look at the "neighbourhood", it seems not to be the only realistic building, you have done.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Bruce, 

Nice work, sorry make that very nice work, your Bank's clients are obviously well heeled for the bank president to afford that Dusenberg Town Car! 

He obviously had a good head for money, unlike the present ones I think. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

I paint the rear of my windows a mid/dark grey and back that with black; then varnish the inside I find it looks better that black. 

Would the doll's house suppliers have any plastic balustrade (thinking that would last better than wood) for the top of the front?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulatios Bruce. Well done. 

Doc


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, the windows are not painted at all. I did paint the inside of the bank a light gray, and added a few shapes inside, but you really can't seem them. 

I got some sun this morning, so I thought I'd get a closer shot.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Marvelous! 

I still want to see a robber with a sack of cash, maybe a gangster leaning on the fender of that car...


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, 
That bank is stunning! Very nice work. 
Russ


----------

